# 4wd and 2wd at Gulf Coast!



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Is anyone interested in running 1/10 electric GCR? I was able to run my B44 today as it was alot of fun. The triple was no problem really and the rest of the layout seemed spot on for the two classes. I remember Jeremy said something a while bac about running electrics only on Friday night. That would be perfect!

Anyone interested?with all of the cars running down in belaire we could definitely have enough to race.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

march 25th I was planning to try and have a electric only race


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I love running electric at Mike's. Long as fits into my hall/pass kid activities schedule I'll run there.

And some of you girls need to get out your 2wd SC trucks. Jorge Tabush and I had a blast running ours this weekend.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds good guys! Let's get it done!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

So Fridays electric only at GCR good s...


What you think about the start time? 8pm?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

im in!!!fridays are much better for me


----------



## collidb (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW! This is getting me excited! Bring it on Fridays.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

brent call me please. 713 444 6958


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Getting him excited....oh gosh pass that dud a napkin...lol.


halfway ready for my Deuce Deuce. All I need now is another receiver, front tires and, of course the kit....lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never been to mike's before, but have heard a lot about it. I would be able to make it out there about once a month probably. 8pm start would be fine for me. I'm barely getting my feet wet in the racing scene around here.

I am getting ready to get my first real kit, either an RC8be, or I'm going 1/10th 4wd? I need to make up my mind. What motor setups are you guys running in your 1/10 4wd buggies?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

keep in mind that we will not be running 1/8 buggy at MM to much longer so if you plan on racing there more than Mikes i would get a 4wd buggy.
most are running 5.5/6.5 motors , i am running 8.5 with a tekin RSpro, to be honest you dont need more than a 10.5 to be competitive at least until you get better.
kit wise the most popular is the B44.1 and then there are a few Losi's and durango, durability at M&M is not really an issue but if you plan on running at mikes the track there is a it tougher on the buggies and the B44 is known to be fragile as well as the losi. i think that if you are going to buy a new kit get the Durango 410r, used probably a xxx4 or B44. i have a xxx4 with loads of parts and race ready for 150.00.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I can get a new b44 for pretty cheap (229). I guess the b44.1 is the new updated kit, but for me I think the older b44 will be sufficient enough. I love the looks of the durango kit, is it easy finding all the parts for them? I havent heard much about this company until recently, but I guess there not going anywhere anytime soon.

Thanks for the offer on your xxx4, but I want to build whatever I get up. I never really had to buy a real kit before, so this is another first for me. I'm a traxxas man, but lookin to change that soon.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It cracks me up when people call the b44 fragile. iI have raced it at Mike's a half dozen times and never broken. Ron bent the motor mount there when he raced it, but we all know Ron. And he still won the race.The motor mount has been redesigned in the 44.1, it honestly is an issue in the original car. other than that, i have broken one rear arm, one front arm, and one front tower in more than 3 years. Marcus is right about e buggy. If you're going to race mostly at m&m then 4wd 1/10 is a great choice. But right now there's no other place local to race it, and only a couple out of town. If we get it going at mike's that will be great. but 1/8 still gives more options.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a hard choice....lol the durango is like a mini 1/8th scale. So its the best of both worlds. Do all the 10th scale 4wds require saddle packs?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Kyosho makes a stick pack car, Danny has one. XXX4 takes stick packs.Saddle packs can be had for under $40 so don't let that stop you. And you can run saddles in a car that takes sticks. I did it this weekend.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats not gonna stop me, I just try not to have too many different lipos. But its not a problem. I mainly want parts to be easy to get, and last through a race day. I dont need top of the line, but I dont want junk. The new b44 kit at 229 seems hard to beat. Whats the main upgrades the b44.1 has that the b44 doesnt.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

these are the batteries i use and they are outstanding!

http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-25c-4800-2s3p-saddle.html


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

A stock B44 won the 4wd buggy class at M&M last Saturday. Just sayin. Great car.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup I had a couple accidents yesterday... Never broke a thing !


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Thats not gonna stop me, I just try not to have too many different lipos. But its not a problem. I mainly want parts to be easy to get, and last through a race day. I dont need top of the line, but I dont want junk. The new b44 kit at 229 seems hard to beat. Whats the main upgrades the b44.1 has that the b44 doesnt.


I think it's te version 2 shocks the new cam motor mount, thicker shock towers... Maybe a few other things but not much..


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> It cracks me up when people call the b44 fragile. iI have raced it at Mike's a half dozen times and never broken. Ron bent the motor mount there when he raced it, but we all know Ron. And he still won the race.The motor mount has been redesigned in the 44.1, it honestly is an issue in the original car. other than that, i have broken one rear arm, one front arm, and one front tower in more than 3 years. Marcus is right about e buggy. If you're going to race mostly at m&m then 4wd 1/10 is a great choice. But right now there's no other place local to race it, and only a couple out of town. If we get it going at mike's that will be great. but 1/8 still gives more options.


The B44 is by far the toughest 1/10 4 wheel I've owned..Bang for your buck you can't go wrong with this car.

And I'm in for 2 wheel and 4 wheel on the 25th


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sfleuriet said:


> A stock B44 won the 4wd buggy class at M&M last Saturday. Just sayin. Great car.


just pouring salt in the wounds!!! i got a motor coming, the car is ready just had some electrical gremlins i was forced to run that 4.5 due to default, back to the 8.5 next time out........Be ready


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> The B44 is by far the toughest 1/10 4 wheel I've owned..Bang for your buck you can't go wrong with this car.
> 
> And I'm in for 2 wheel and 4 wheel on the 25th


is the 25th the official first friday event? i didnt see it posted anywhere


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Thereare quite a few differences. Some mentioned already. 44.1 chassis is narrower in front, supposed to handle a little better. Also set up out of box for lipo and the 87g weight. With the old version, you need to buy the lipo tray for $20 nd use stick on weights. Not a big deal. Truth is for most of us the b44 is a far better car than we are drivers. Steve won this weekend, I tq'd with mine a couple rounds ago, and Phil won that race with his. Car is plenty good


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> is the 25th the official first friday event? i didnt see it posted anywhere


 I'm not sure Jeremy is the man to answer that.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

I talked to him on Saturday about.. That conversation is what me start the thread. I would say its on!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I posted it in the mikes hobby shop scedule thread earlier this year.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks, would this be something we do everyweek or like twice a month or.....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

answer is on the mikes hobby shop thread.


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The only thing worth getting on the B44 is the motor mount for the 44.1. Shocks are negligible, just get the updated caps. 

I may get the updated chassis if my old one cracks. The difference between the 44 and the 44.1 won't take you from the back of the line to first or second. But it will make it easier to set gear mesh and a consistent shock build. Not worth the extra $100.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Is the the lipo battery tray I'd need with the b44?
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ssociated-Factory-Team-Lipo-Battery-Tray-B441

They do sell a weight I guess to offset for the lipos, is that needed?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Do this one for the 44. It's what i use. The other is for the 44.1 and allows the weights to screw down in the middle.

I don't use weights at this time. I may try some other things before I add them.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...98/n/Team-Associated-Factory-Team-LiPo-Cradle

Oh, and you can either flip your OEM straps or get the CF straps. either will work. Larger batteries like a 5000 or 6000 will require you to use longer screws in your holders. I can show you what I did, when I see you at the track.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun... I will probably make it on the 25th.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LowBlueRanger said:


> Is the the lipo battery tray I'd need with the b44?
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ssociated-Factory-Team-Lipo-Battery-Tray-B441
> 
> They do sell a weight I guess to offset for the lipos, is that needed?


The LiPo cradle Karl linked you to is the right one for the B44, the one you posted is for B44.1 and won't work. The 87g weight they sell is also for 44.1 and won't work with the B44. Just use 1/4 oz stick on weights.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

With the b44, what brushless system would you guys use. Keep in mind I dont want anything over the top. Trying to build this thing on somewhat of a budget. I was thinking an 8.5t system. Also what servos do these things need?

I might be placing an order very soon. Anything else I need to order other than the lipo cradle? Maybe an undertray?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I use a Tekin RS and Tekin 6.5 motor. I actually have a high-end digital Hitec servo in my B44, but you really don't need anything over $50. I use a cheapo analog Hitec in my 2wd buggy and it does just fine. Don't forget a pinion!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hitec 625 MG servo is great for steering in 1/10, and I think it's about $45 new. I would look for a 6.5 system for the B44 rather than 8.5. Easier to dial speed out than put it back in. I've been really impressed so with the Hobbywing I'm running (they make the Speed Passions, exactly the same). I paid $127 for the speedo and motor combo with programmer, try hobbypartz.com and see if they have it in stock.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a brand new Hitec 625 servo. No grommets or horns. $30 if you want it


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an 8.5 like the torque but, needs more on the top end. I may use it in my 2wd soon. Running a 5.5 and love it, topend wise. I like the torque of the 8.5 though.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. Very helpful and I've learned a lot. I have a hitec 5645 laying around. A little slow but I think it'll work.

On the motor combo, I was looking at these 2:
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...-Havoc-2S-Sport-Sensored-Brushless-System-85T
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...tic-Brushless-Motor-System-w-Traxxas-Plug-85T

Trying not to spend anymore than about 150 bucks. A little more if it'll get me something a little better. Any links you guys have that might lead me in the rigt direction, I'm not restriced to amain hobbies, but dont deal with tower hobbies anymore.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, you guys twisted my arm! I ordered the new Losi 22 today.. I am not going to make the first electric only race, but I will be getting ready for the next one.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

hhmmmmm, i may have to find my t4 anyone interested in 2wd truck??


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've got a T4


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

so do i!!


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

I would so be down for friday night racing at 8pm. Now that is a schedule I could make. Lets please make this happen and I will finally buy a transponder lol


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I need to get off this forum. I cant afford to buy all these cars!! lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I need to get off this forum. I cant afford to buy all these cars!! lol


LOL. I have the same problem. If funds weren't limited I would have a Truggy, 1/8 Buggy, Short Course, 1/10 4wd, 1/10 2wd, and some kind of small heli or plane!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a t4 also. just waiting on my speed control to get back. im probably going to get a b4 as well. im gonna try to make the first electric race.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOL. I have the same problem. If funds weren't limited I would have a Truggy, 1/8 Buggy, Short Course, 1/10 4wd, 1/10 2wd, and some kind of small heli or plane!


Ha ha ha ha ha! I have all of the above except the stuff that flies! And some other cars to boot!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha! I have all of the above except the stuff that flies! And some other cars to boot!


Winning!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> Winning!!!!!!!


LOL. Now I just need some Tiger Blood Nitro Fuel to run them with.


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

New guy here. I was over at the Clay Pit in Austin and the Ofna Hyper 10 TT (1/10 4wd truggy) was everywhere and a blast to drive. I took my Hyper 10 TT out to Mike's this week and it worked good until the front shock piston separated from the shaft causing the front to bounce like a pogo stick. Any one else running a 1/10 4wd truggy? Would there be a place for it to run on March 25th?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

probably short course but its not my call.


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, rather than try to fit the Ofna Hyper 10 TT into a class I just purchased a Slash 4wd. I bought it earlier today and raced at the HARC event at Mike's and did ok for not having any practice time on it. It went straight from the box to the track in the first round of qualifying...it needs a lot of attention to the suspension setup. After tonight, I am absolutely in for Friday night electric only racing if there is a 4wd SC class. Bring it on!


----------

